# sketch pencill kit



## Norsky (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi
Where do you suggest the best place is to purchase sketch pencil kits?
Thanks
Sid


----------



## LanceD (Apr 6, 2007)

Penn State Ind. and Craft Supplies USA come to mind.


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 6, 2007)

Craft Supplies USA


----------



## jedgerton (Apr 6, 2007)

Craft supply has multiple versions of the sketch pencil.  Their toolbox pencil has a hex head type feature at the top with some sort of centerband.  Their artist sketch pencil is a single tube design with a clip.  Everyone seems to have roughly the same pricing.


----------



## mewell (Apr 6, 2007)

We (and our customers) like the PSI 8MM "PKPOWPCL":







More info at this page if you're interested.

Mark


----------



## bob393 (Apr 7, 2007)

Mine came from CSUSA.


----------



## kmab (Apr 7, 2007)

CSUSA offers the same woodworkers/sketch pencil that WC & PSI offer only CS offers it it three finishes.  (505-5007, 050-5008, 050-5009) Gold, Chrome & Black at $8.50 a copy.http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper?search=action&keywords=artist-sketch-pencil 

WC     (#146767) is $7.99 available in gold only
PSI    (PKSPCL)  is $7.95 in gold only and the style is different


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 7, 2007)

Ditto the ditto'ers, CS


----------

